# check out my new baby



## Staubsaugen (Mar 3, 2003)

my baby

i also have a question for anyone who knows anything about ball pythons......it's been really warm in my room lately and even without my heatlamp on the entire tank's been about 90 degrees. Is this a problem since there's supposed to be a cooler side? How warm is too warm for balls?


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Wow he looks good, nice pick









IMO he should be fine in that temperature, just monitor it closely and give him a shady area. They're hardy animals from experience.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

nice snake, always wanted one


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Congrats. Had mine a few months. My first reptile. Great animals.
Ta.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

nice pick up


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

am that guy looks great


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Well since nobody else is gonna do it, I will



Staubsaugen said:


> How warm is too warm for balls?
> [snapback]1054215[/snapback]​


























Great lookin snake


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Don't let the temp climb above 100 degrees


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## Staubsaugen (Mar 3, 2003)

psychofish21 said:


> Well since nobody else is gonna do it, I will
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how'd i know that one was coming at some point









thanx for all the comments. He's an awesome snake. Real healthy. Great color too.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Great looking snake!








But I'd change the wood chips for reptile carpet as your substrate, alot easier to clean and no dangers of swallowing wood chips during feeding.


----------

